# How do I suspend to RAM nowadays??

## vespaman

My new box, don't know  how to sleep. I'd like it to suspend to ram when I am not about.

I think that I need acpid to do this, and all the stuff in the kernel, even the obsolete  /proc interface.

And then for kde (3.5) I have installed kpowersave (which i am not sure if I really need?).

Well, the problem starts when I do /etc/init.d/acpid start

```
# /etc/init.d/acpid start

acpid             | * Starting acpid ...

acpid             |acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy

acpid             | * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/acpid'                                   [ !! ]

acpid             | * ERROR: acpid failed to start

```

Compiled with the 2.6.26 vanilla, and double checked the kernel options. 

(suspend to ram and (depreciated) proc interface + proc event.) SMP awareness was auto selected.

I  have used acpid in other computers, but is there any other option/solution to this?

The wiki, and the threads that I have read are quite old and there's so many programs that claims to do this kind of stuff, that I am a little bit lost.

On my laptop, I just installed acpid and klaptop, and it worked out of the box. But on this (stationary) box, I am having nothing but trouble with this.

Perhaps it is because it is a quad core?

dmesg gives me nothing. Not when I try to software suspend from kpowersave or when starting acpid.

----------

## baeksu

If you have hald running (check 'ps ax|grep acpi'), acpid won't be able to open /proc/acpi/event, as it is being hogged by hald-addon-apci. However, if both are in the default run level, acpid should start before hald, so there won't be any conflict.

To start acpid manually, first stop hald and make sure it's processes have stopped. Start acpid, and then you can start hald.

----------

## deathcon1

On a related side-topic, is there a way to manually set the order in which modules load?  Is it the order in whihch they are added to the bootlevel?

----------

## BitJam

Gentoo Linux Documentation: initscripts.

----------

## vespaman

 *baeksu wrote:*   

> If you have hald running (check 'ps ax|grep acpi'), acpid won't be able to open /proc/acpi/event, as it is being hogged by hald-addon-apci. However, if both are in the default run level, acpid should start before hald, so there won't be any conflict.
> 
> To start acpid manually, first stop hald and make sure it's processes have stopped. Start acpid, and then you can start hald.

 

Spot on!  :Smile: 

 Thank you, now my box is sleeping!

----------

## baeksu

 *deathcon1 wrote:*   

> On a related side-topic, is there a way to manually set the order in which modules load?  Is it the order in whihch they are added to the bootlevel?

 

At the beginning of each init script, there is a section for 'depend', which defines which services this service needs, uses, provides, as well as comes before or after.

You can refer to section "4.d. Writing Init Scripts" in the link BitJam provided if you want to read about it more.

----------

